# Are all CC boat ramps as busy as wellman ramp on weekends?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Planning on going tomorrow and was curious if any of the others are less crazy.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I find Wellmans to be the most tame. 

Campground ramp is probably easier if you can use it. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

They are all usually that way. Sometimes it takes 45 minutes to an hour to get the boat out.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

We ONLY use campground for that exact reason. Free until after memorial day. Left lake today about 12 noon and there were only about 12 boats in parking lot!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

northpool ramp isn't to bad.. when i was there last time wellman was busy
it's like you gotta take a number


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Get there early when experienced fishermen are there. Later in the morning is when the novice speedboaters and jet skiers are out making fools of themselves.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Get there early when experienced fishermen are there. Later in the morning is when the novice speedboaters and jet skiers are out making fools of themselves.


Great advice. I have noticed if I'm there by 10 am it's usually good. I'm a novice myself but have a small 14 ft boat so it is simple to get in and out quick.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

legend is right i was on the last dock at the northpool.. this father let his son back the jet skis in the water you can tell the day was angry the dad
fires up his wave runner and smoke came out not a good sign wasn't bad
dad takes off flying straight ahead i'm shaking my head i went back fishing on the dock


----------



## SquidRavioli (May 17, 2012)

Was there yesterday 5/19, we always use Wellman ramp. Problem is it seems like 1/2 the people using the ramp do not understand boat etiquette, instead of backing the boats out of the ramp area they sit and wait for the trailer driver to park and walk back.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Speaking of fishing off the docks (SORRY TRAILBREAKER) but I for one am sick of all the people fishing off the docks. I got off the lake just after dark last night and could not even dock my boat at the end of any dock at the N pool ramp for all the lawn chairs and people fishing off them. Could hardly see for all the lanterns sitting out on the end of the docks. These dock are boat dock and not fishing platforms. I myself would like to see the no fishing off the dock signs go back up. (Just my opinion.) It's just I'm not into pulling my prop to get the fishing line off of it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

the one i was on was the last one on the right.. can't launch your boat
people need to fish else where i mean that last dock on the far right can hold maybe 6 people


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Trailbreaker, that is a "courtesy" dock so when you unload your boat, yu immediately move the boat out of everyones way to the Courtesy dock, that way the next guy can get to unloading, all of those docks are for boating not fishing, even if there is no one there, you should not be on any of the docks except the specific fishing docks. 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

+1 for getting tired of having the folks fishing at the docks causing problems for the boaters. I respect the bank people but come on.... the boat docks are there for a reason and as much as people like to think it's to fish off them it's NOT!

I've launched at the campground the last two times out and the dock fishermen there are worse than anywhere else that I've seen. They actually casued a boat jam becasue they would not get out of the way. 

If I am trolling or cruising the lake and I find bank fishermen I go WAY out of my way to not interfere with them or their area. I can't understand why this isn't reciprocal.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps the new marina will have a fishing platform or something. Here's some info about it:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1421635#post1421635


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Trailbreaker, that is a "courtesy" dock so when you unload your boat, yu immediately move the boat out of everyones way to the Courtesy dock, that way the next guy can get to unloading, all of those docks are for boating not fishing, even if there is no one there, you should not be on any of the docks except the specific fishing docks.
> 
> Salmonid



i've seen people last year fish from the other docks where people launch their boats, as i was leaving two guys in a boat came up and was asking how they were doing one guy said not good, the reason i fished there at the 73 bridge pier i keep losing my lures i was targeting bass


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I understand the docks are paid for out of the fee for fishing license sold. I may be wrong. I fish the docks at night because theres not very many places to bank fish at CC. I try to be courteous to boaters(just ask). Can't we all get along???


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

The last few times I been out I haven't had a problem with people fishing off the docks although it is kinda a pain to try and back down to load your boat up with the glare of the lanterns as long as they are respectful to me and other boaters I don't have to much of a problem with them 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Not to mention folks.....Next weekend is Memorial Day Weekend.....Gonna be long waits at the ramps....Might take a bucket of chicken to the north pool ramp around 3 pm and watch the "Frolicking"




Rob


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

misterbreeze said:


> I understand the docks are paid for out of the fee for fishing license sold. I may be wrong.


I'm not sure that's correct. I believe boat registration fees pay for that. That way the recreational boaters pay their fair share too.

You can find more here at the Waterways Safety Fund. Here is a snippet: 

*The Waterways Safety Fund: Returning Boating Dollars to Ohios Recreational Boating Community*

Monies in the Waterways Safety Fund are returned to boaters through

Constructing, maintaining, repairing, and operating refuge harbors; projects for the mooring, *docking*, launching, and storing of light draft vessels; and recreational marine facilities.

I found this on the take me fishing/Ohio fishing regulations page.

License fees help pay for fishery and hatchery management, habitat development and protection, endangered species programs, fishing and conservation education, lake maps and other publications, and many other valuable programs.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

When you pull up to the docks and they are all covered with lawn chairs,coolers and lanterns and your trying to keep from running over lines so your prop doesn't get fishing line tangled up in it and it's dark out it's a pain, and not one time have I myself ever had anyone move a line when they saw me coming. You can bet they won't let you fish off the marina docks.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Rob said:


> Not to mention folks.....Next weekend is Memorial Day Weekend.....Gonna be long waits at the ramps....Might take a bucket of chicken to the north pool ramp around 3 pm and watch the "Frolicking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take your video cam & maybe you'll be someone's star witness in court &/or pick up some spare cash from AFV!


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I went night fishing the other day, not only where people fishing and literally wouldn't move their lines for me to pull in the dock until i was on top of them, but there little kids are running around the ramp while I'm trying to back my trailer in. They either didn't speak English or acted like they didn't, pissed me off so bad.


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

The folks fishing off the docks usually don't bother me much. They are usually pretty respectful and will even give you hand with a dock line or a push off if you need it. However, there was one time that a kid jumped into the water behind our boat and started swimming around, under the water. It happened right as I started to crank the motor, just seconds before I'd be spinning the prop in reverse to get the boat off the trailer. There are several things wrong with this. They are so obvious I'm not even going to point them out. I think that was the only time at the ramp that I actually got mad, the other things just sort of make me laugh.

A good example came courtesy of a woman in a ford focus. I watched all of this from my boat as my friend was trying to get my trailer in the water to take the boat out. She stopped just before the ramp. He had to go around her so he made a sort of exponential curve to line the trailer up and started backing down. She decided that was the optimal time to drive forward placing herself between the trailer and the ramp as he was backing down. I watched in amazement at what was happening, then I started laughing...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

There was at least 6 people fishing off the bantam ramp this morning at east fork. I came really close to driving through a guys lines. He had two lines on each side of the dock


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> There was at least 6 people fishing off the bantam ramp this morning at east fork. I came really close to driving through a guys lines. He had two lines on each side of the dock


I saw they have a new sign at the dam ramp that says no fishing from the dock.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> He had two lines on each side of the dock


That's two lines to many. Call the ranger. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

It's the fools that block the ramps by tying their boats up in them. In the afternoons, many times there at Wellman, 2 or 3 of the ramps are blocked because ppl don't know the law. You are not allowed to block a ramp for any reason, period! If you can't back you trailor up right and not block 2 ramps, then please do us all a favor and sale your boat! Wish the Rangers spent more time at the ramps, fun watching these ppl get tickets while a dozen or so of us are waiting to get our boats out. Worth the wait. I do warn ppl that if a ranger pulls up and there's a line of ppl trying to use the ramps and they are blocking one, don't be surprised if they get a ticket. Not gonna lie to them, just the facts. Haha, then I pray for one to show up, sry, can't help myself!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Wow. Oldie but goodie. Not much has changed in 4 years. Yesterday I had to wait to trailer my boat at Wellman's due to the guy with a rectal-cranial inversion that was holding his boat on the left, outside dock while a passenger he was waiting for changed the diaper on a kid on the tailgate of a pickup backed up to the dock. Then the father of the kid drove the truck up to the parking lot. Really? Most of the time I'm fishing solo and can unload/load my boat faster than 2 or more others. The other side had a guy with a broken boat. Can't fault him with no where else to tie up.

I got to chuckling today 'cause a couple had their lawn chairs set up watching the fun going on. I've seen that more than once at Wellman's. Some, maybe most, people have no clue about proper ramp etiquette and manners.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Wow. Oldie but goodie. Not much has changed in 4 years. Yesterday I had to wait to trailer my boat at Wellman's due to the guy with a rectal-cranial inversion that was holding his boat on the left, outside dock while a passenger he was waiting for changed the diaper on a kid on the tailgate of a pickup backed up to the dock. Then the father of the kid drove the truck up to the parking lot. Really?


Lol! National Lampoon's Family Vacation! She's my pride and joy!


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had more problems this year with people NOT knowing boat dock etiquette then since the lake OPENED! As squid said, you unload your boat THEN MOVE IT OUT OF WAY! Once, with a long line of boats trying to launch their boats, this guy put his in, DIDN'T TIE IT UP, just let it set blocking both ramps(Wellman's), and drove his trailer up to the parking lot. I lined my boat up and waited for him to return. He returned and pulled his boat to the end of the dock. I backed in. Without unhooking, I got in my boat and started getting things ready, test pumps, lower engine, then BAM! Startled, I look behind me and here's this guy fumbling around in his boat,,,HE NEVER TIED IT UP, LET ALONE MOVE TO OUTSIDE OF RAMP! It had drifted back towards the shore, hitting my boat. I asked him nicely if he could move his boat so I could get mine out of the ramp area. He gave me this dirty look and said something about no consideration or something like that. "Consideration! Buddy, consideration is getting your boat OUT OF THE RAMP AREA SO OTHER PEOPLE CAN LAUNCH THEIR BOATS TOO! GOOD GRIEF! Instant karma then happened. He starts his engine, pulls out away from the dock and then his engine dies! I tie my boat to the outside of the dock, park my trailer, walk back down, untie my boat and wave to him as I go by him! Turned out to be a wonderful morning, hahaha!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

He must have seen that 60"+ muskie.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

haven't seen it since, haha


----------

